# Borderlands RP Interest Check



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

As it says - who wants a Borderlands RP? I've been playing Borderlands 2 a ton recently, so it's come to mind. Though I haven't played the original, that won't matter much because the RP would be set during/after the second game.

For those of you who don't know what I'm on about, Borderlands is basically a badass wagon of insanity on drugs. The characters are hilarious, the plot is ridiculous but the whole thing flows well. The other thing is that not too much plot has been set down yet by the games, so it's still a very open world for it.

As for plot spoilers that would ensue, I would be careful about them. Minor stuff is good, major stuff is bad. Saying that the original Vault Hunters return would be fine. Saying what happens in the Wildlife Exploitation Reserve is not. 

I've got a few ideas in mind, and I'll put them up here soon. Any ideas you want to put forth are very welcome.

As extra incentive, Zed, Marcus and Moxxi may all make appearances. Bear that in mind.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

For the chance to partake in mass bullet-hosing and swim in piles of guns, anything.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

i'm game. we'd have to make a rule though for our special bits where we need to make something drasticaly diffrent than what other players have.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Protoss119 said:


> For the chance to partake in mass bullet-hosing and swim in piles of guns, anything.


Bullets, check. Guns, check. Claptrap... check?



DasOmen said:


> i'm game. we'd have to make a rule though for our special bits where we need to make something drasticaly diffrent than what other players have.


What do you mean by 'special bits'? I'd write up several new classes as well as use the current 9 available, so everyone has a range of class choice. I would likely go no stats or all stats. Looting would be all over the place.

On the topic of Sirens, I'd probably have to keep them out of this, if just because I'm sure at least two people would take an interest in them. Given how only 6 can exist at one time, and (heh-hem) Sirens are alive in BL2, it would begin to push things.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

by special bits i mean things like mordikai's bloodwing, or gauge's robo. things like deployable turrets that rest on your sholder like a parrot untill you throw it down, or the ability to get pissed off and whip out two guns or punch things with your fist. in essence i mean this

Joe picks a beastmaster type, throws a bird, bird goes squak and kamakazies into things.

ted was going to make a beastmaster type, but given joe has already snagged that roll, ted instead chooses to make a character that features a hovering turret drone that shoots and follows the player like a lost puppy, sticking close by.

jake was going to make a turret type character like ted, but ted beat him to the punch. instead jake decides to take a sort of cloaking ability like zero. 

laura was going to take a spiffy cloaking ability for her character, but jake already has it. so instead she picks a trap ability that sprays up a fountain of elimental damage when something walks over it. 


==========================================================

it is of my own personal flawed and twisted opponion a system like this, which esentialy the devs of the game use, only slightly more refined in a sense, would be optimum for the rp so that we dont seem to have carbon coppies of characters and instead get to put our own swing on things. 

also acording to borderlands lore, our player characters would be baddasses (term from borderlands not actual we're spiffy). any sap can stand up to a few bandits and win maybe a single fight or two.... but he's gonna get his ass killed quick, or raped, most likely raped then butchered, then killed, in that order most of the time(remember, borderlands is sick and twisted when you look at the logistics of things) so anyone who can make an actual diffrence, would thus be a baddass. this is clearly refrenced by claptrap during borderlands two when he makes the point of stating "HA! my minions' a bonafied Badass!" this is not merely mentioning that his minion is cool, but is actualy a step above the normal rank and file life forms he's normaly encountered such as menial bandats.


----------



## Septok (Jan 21, 2012)

Ah! I see! Action Skills! The only problem with letting players create their own classes is that they would be making Action Skills and Perk Trees, which would be hard to balance unless the game does not run off numbers at all.

If I do think I can make it work, the thread won't be up for a long while yet.


----------

